# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Bruinen door de zon - Artikel

## Agnes574

*De geheimen van het bruinen!*

Bruinen door de zon, niets is zo natuurlijk. Onze huid is ervoor gemaakt. Alleen heeft de natuur geen rekening gehouden met de esthetische trends die ervoor zorgen dat we vandaag allemaal op elk moment bruin willen zien! Maar we kunnen perfect blijven toegeven aan onze hang naar de zon en toch een gezonde huid behouden, op voorwaarde dat we dan vooraf onze voorzorgen nemen. 
*

De zon is geen vriend van uw huid*

Hebt u ook het gevoel herboren te worden bij de eerste zonnestralen van het jaar? En toch, het licht van de zon is schadelijk, en onze huid blijkt dat gevaar te ‘herkennen'. Het is bekend dat de UVA en UVB straling van de zon het verouderingsproces van de huidcellen versnellen. Ze kunnen ze zelfs in die mate beschadigen dat er zich een huidkanker zou kunnen ontwikkelen. Maar onze huid heeft haar eigen beschermingsmechanismen. 

*
Hoe werkt het bruinen?* 

Als eerste beschermende maatregel verdikt ze de hoornlaag, dat is de meest oppervlakkige laag van onze huid. Ze bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit dode cellen. Door die laag dikker te maken dringen er minder stralen door tot in het hart van de huid. Het tweede mechanisme van de huid is het eigenlijke bruinen. De cellen die instaan voor de productie van melanine - een natuurlijk pigment dat een soort buffer vormt tegen de zonnestalen – verhogen hun activiteit, waardoor er meer melanine tot in de buitenste zones van de opperhuid doordringt. Hier ontstaat precies die bruine tint die zo fel begeerd is… Niet alleen vanwege zijn esthetische aspect, maar ook vanwege de reële bescherming die ze biedt. 
Al moeten we het effect van de melanine ook niet overschatten: ze kan de veroudering van de huid niet tegengaan en ze kan ook niet voorkomen dat het risico op kanker bij veelvuldige blootstelling aan de zon stijgt. 


*Hoe kunt u uw huid helpen bruin worden?* 

Met een degelijke voorbereiding kunnen we het bruiningsproces wel verbeteren en vooral ook de gezondheid van onze huid tijdens het bruinen bewaken. Eerste tip: laat uw huid geleidelijk aan wennen aan de zon. Als u van plan bent om op een strandvakantie te gaan, begin uw huid dan nu al aan de zon bloot te stellen. Wrijf ze wel te verstaan in met een zonnecrème. Na de middag een terrasje doen of in de volle zon gaan wandelen zijn de ideale voorbereiding! Tweede tip: verzorg uw huid van binnenuit. Alle antioxidanten zullen uw huid helpen beschermen tegen de nefaste invloed van de zon. Vooral bètacaroteen zou volgens tal van wetenschappelijke studies nuttig zijn voor de huid, als de stof in tamelijk grote doses wordt ingenomen. Sommige voedingsmiddelen bevatten er meer dan ander. Dat is het geval met oranjekleurige fruit- en groentesoorten (sinaasappelen, wortelen, meloen, tomaten…) maar ook met donkergroene groentes (spinazie, broccoli…). U kunt natuurlijk ook kiezen voor voedingssupplementen. Sommige zijn zelfs speciaal samengesteld om het bruinen te bevorderen. 



15/04/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

